# Raid 1 with LSI SATA 150-6 Controller [solved]

## Lars B.

Hi,

at first I'm confused about the difference between software- and hardware- raid... Well i have created the raid 1 array via the bios of the controller, so i think its hw raid.. correct ? (I hope its hw raid coz i have to reinstall the complete system when not ^^)

Simply throught this question You should see that I'm new to this.

Well the kernel detects the controller as scsi0 and i find it @ /proc/scsi/scsi. (I have a fresh installed gentoo 2005.1 with kernel 2.6.13)

My problem is that I want to monitor the mirroring process when I replace (daily backup) the second disk via a console or gui tool, but the utilities from LSI want to have a device node called /dev/megadev0. And they have only support for Red Hat or Suse Linux. So as I asked for a solution or a referred monitoring tool I got this reply from the support:

 *Quote:*   

> Hi Lars
> 
> LSI only provides supports for SuSE and RedHat commercial versions of Linux.
> 
> Any other flavours are not supported or tested by LSI.
> ...

 

Well the attached document is a joke which results in the same error message "Failed to open driver node /dev/megadev0"

So does anyone knows a tool which provides monitoring for hw raid arrays, which is compatible to the lsi controller ?

Maybe i have to switch to a 2.4 kernel to get the driver node ?

Any help is welcome...

thx

LarsLast edited by Lars B. on Fri Oct 21, 2005 12:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## peaceful

I'm currently shopping for a RAID controller, so I'd like to know how/if this LSI one works for you.  I've been searching all day long for RAID controllers that I can use w/Gentoo, no luck yet, although Adaptec & LSI seem to support RedHat Enterprise and Suse.

Have you tried creating /dev/megadev0 as a symlink that points to your /proc/scsi... location?

----------

## Lars B.

Well as i have posted @ the other topics to this issue i found a solution:

```
mknod /dev/megadev0 c `cat /proc/devices|gawk '/megadev/{print$1}'` 0 2>/dev/null
```

with this device node the utilities are working with gentoo..

Well @ the end i'm not realy happy with the LSI 150-6 MegaRaid, because i have read an article about raid controllers which doesn't write extra information on the disc, so its possible to put the discs in various systems. The LSI MegaRaid controllers are writing extra information on the discs:

 *Quote:*   

> Hi Lars
> 
> Yes, all MegaRAID Controllers write configuration information on the disk.
> 
> The format of information would vary from one manufacturer to another.
> ...

 

So you have to decide what you expect from a raid controller... when you only want to make raid 0,1,5,10 or 50 then the LSI 150 series wont be bad..

----------

## julot

The updated procedure is:

```

cat /proc/devices|gawk '/megadev/{print$1}'

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 252
> 
> 253
> ...

 

And then create by hand the dev.

```

mknod /dev/megadev0 c 252 0

```

And if needed:

```

mknod /dev/megadev0 c 253 2

```

Then megamgr will work.

Version:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ut_linux_mgr_5.20.zip
> 
> 

 

Uname:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> uname -a
> 
> Linux  2.6.22-Gentoo-r8 #2 SMP Sun Oct 7 22:18:25 CDT 2007 x86_64 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
> ...

 

And of course if it works on 64 bits this solution will be also in 32 bits.  (nocona compiled).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> *-cpu
> 
>        description: CPU
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"
> 
> CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"
> ...

 

Hope it helps.

----------

